# So we finally got our stove... Hearthstone Shelburne



## OhioBurner© (Apr 10, 2011)

After months and months of research here trying to decide on a new stove... and we buy one I never even saw before! Arghh! Big sales will do that to you though. Lehmans Hardware here got hit with a flash flood several weeks ago and today had there flood damage stove sale, most stoves were around 40% off. They didnt stock several of the brands we were mainly looking at (PE, QF) but they did stock Jotul which was high on our list. When we showed up early in the morning I was surprised there were no Jotuls in the sale at all. I'm not sure why. Lots of VC, some Hearthstone. There was a nice Hearthstone Shelburne in green enamel for $1500 we decided on (hope that was a good price). It looks like the water level went up to just under the middle of the door. Didnt appear to be any damage except for a little bit of rust on the ash grate (who cares) the air control and everything underneath seemed fine. Fine powder was left on the bottom parts from dirty water that dried but it wipes right off. Dealer also said it should still qualify for a new stove credit, just doesnt come with a warranty.

I really wanted a stove just a tiny bit larger (our first choice was a QF cumberland gap) but for the price if we didnt like it we could probably even sell it for similar. The QF CG was just too much money, about 3 grand with enameled finish.

So now I am trying to do some research on the stove... so far seems decent. Not nearly as big as the huge pre epa monster it will replace but hopefully more efficient and we dont really need the room in the 80's most of the time like it has been!

All I have so far is a cell phone pic of getting it into the back of my truck...


----------



## shawneyboy (Apr 10, 2011)

I believe that is a $2100 stove.  You got it at 1500 so that is a fair discount.  I think you probably could have picked up a brand new one for a couple hundred more at this time of year but overall you did fairly well on price as well as the condition is good.   One thing I would absolutely do is get some graphite on the air control mechanism.  By your description that was under water and in my opinion would be most likely to be  affected and sieze up because of the water damage. 

Well done on the new stove.  

Shawn


----------



## certified106 (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats on the new stove! Sounds like you got a killer deal. Isn't it funny how a great deal can make you change your mind in a heartbeat. Keep us updated on how you like the stove.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 10, 2011)

I really like my Shelburne (brown enamel).  If you haven't had an EPA stove, you'll really enjoy the secondaries (but don't forget the importance of split wood that has been dried for 1-2 years).

In addition to the graphite on the air control, I'd do the same for the ash grate and door hinges.  Most importantly, I'd take it even easier with the first several burns, to ensure that moisture is driven off slowly.  As the metal parts expand, there may fastening points that have some rust and need to break free.  Since there's no warranty, it makes sense to go slowly with the breakin.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 10, 2011)

+1 on Shawn and Dan's suggestions - nice looking stove! Cheers!


----------



## gonefishin (Apr 10, 2011)

Great looking stove, it was worth going to the Lehman sale yesterday. I was told they had damaged Jotul but the Jotul company told Lehman they could not discount them! Jotul 600 was my second choice, but no sale. I really did not understand why Lehman would have to ask a supplier if they could discount the stoves?

My other problem(besides from being 3rd in line at sale) was that Lehmans said rules for installing stoves changing, many parts of stark county are no longer allowed unless the installer has an hvac license, which Lehman does not. I live 15 min. from Lehman, they are not allowed to install yet an hour away in summit county diff rules they can install, go figure!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds like you got a good deal on the stove. I doubt if there's any serious damage from the water, but the graphite on the air control mechanism sound like an excellent idea. Here's a couple of links to a video  and an exploded view of the stove so you can see how all the parts are put together. You have a great stove!

http://woodheatstoves.com/hearthstone-shelburne-wood-stove-basics-video-p-12073.html

http://woodheatstoves.com/hearthstone-shelurne-8370-exploded-view-and-parts-list-p-12404.html


----------



## REM505 (Apr 10, 2011)

That's a nice looking stove!


----------



## heatwise (Apr 10, 2011)

thats a really nice stove for the money. i would have bought it and doubt you will ever have issues with it. a few break in fires should take care of it. will be interested in how it serves you. pete


----------



## ohlongarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice deal and stove,I almost bought the Equinox at Lehmans just prior to the flood,anyway I wound up with the King Ultra,and I will post pictures for all that have asked as soon as I tidy up my hearth. PS don't mind the smoky glass it cleans up on high burns.




This is my new stove I'm trying to resize more pictures and will send later.


----------



## begreen (Apr 10, 2011)

The Shelburne almost made it onto our hearth. That should do you very well. I looked long and hard at that stove and really liked it. It's a beauty.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 10, 2011)

Me too. If the flue exit had been an inch lower it would have been on the hearth five years ago. I still stop an ogle a dark blue enamel one at the stove shop every time I am in there.


----------



## Bub381 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ohhh, got it in basil. Darned near got 1 here but it's over $2000.Looking for that off season deal to make up my mind.Let the rain begin.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks all, sounds like the Shelburne should be a good stove, just hope its big enough to replace the old smoke dragon. Wont know the answer to that until fall since I'm done burning for the year.

This isnt my first EPA stove so I'm familiar with the operation. I have a Jotul C550. And I'm still cutting next years wood. Just got back actually with another load. I know this is late for most of you but most all I am cutting is cherry which seems to dry in less than a year here, and lots of standing dead locust. The few oaks I have cut will be set aside for another year or two, and hope to be working on next years wood by summer to get a year ahead but not sure if I can pull off getting a whole year ahead this year or not.

One worry I have though is my Jotul tends to take off on me sometimes (loading it to the gills before going to bed when its not cooled down enough from the previous load). I worry how high of temps the Shelburn can take since its cast iron and not steel. My Jotul has seen 900 a couple times and a bit over 1,000 once. Front edge of the baffle was starting to glow and front burn tube. But... atleast the Shelburne has a secondary air port I can access unlike the Jotul. I think thats a huge design flaw, with the thing going thermo nuclear and the secondary air tubes looking like some kind of nasa rocket engine testing and no way of stopping the secondary air. 



			
				shawneyboy said:
			
		

> I believe that is a $2100 stove.  You got it at 1500 so that is a fair discount.  I think you probably could have picked up a brand new one for a couple hundred more at this time of year but overall you did fairly well on price as well as the condition is good.   One thing I would absolutely do is get some graphite on the air control mechanism.  By your description that was under water and in my opinion would be most likely to be  affected and sieze up because of the water damage.
> 
> Well done on the new stove.
> 
> Shawn


Thanks Shawn. Was that price for a plane black stove or enameled? I think the price tag had $2500 on it originally but it wouldnt surprise me if they marked up the price a little prior to the huge sale. Nothing was seized up thankfully but I'll still graphite the moving parts anyway..


----------



## ohlongarm (Apr 10, 2011)

ohlongarm said:
			
		

> Nice deal and stove,I almost bought the Equinox at Lehmans just prior to the flood,anyway I wound up with the King Ultra,and I will post pictures for all that have asked as soon as I tidy up my hearth. PS don't mind the smoky glass it cleans up on high burns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gonefishin (Apr 10, 2011)

[quote author="ohlongarm" date="1302459165"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice deal and stove,I almost bought the Equinox at Lehmans just prior to the flood,anyway I wound up with king


How has it performed so far?I like your hearthpad, did you put that in yourself?


----------



## ohlongarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I had the hearth installed by a friend of mine.The stove has worked beautifully so far but mid'30s is no test for a woodstove. However I think it will outperform any stove I've previously had. The real test comes this winter. Thanks
for asking. I'm going to resize more so I'll put more pics up.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats
Cheaper than here.  Good deal.
Sure good looking stove. 
Saw it at the stove store here. Very nice.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/73505/#858609
Hard to tell in pic, but color is the same.


----------



## shawneyboy (Apr 11, 2011)

OhioBurnerÂ© said:
			
		

> shawneyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah 2100 is base price, I believe plain black job.  You did well for the emamel.  WTG.  Enjoy.

Shawn


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 11, 2011)

That stove retails for $2499.  You got it for $1000 off, and you'll also be able to claim $150 in fed rebates.  You got a STEAL on a great stove.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Apr 11, 2011)

Good looking stove enjoy the heat this winter.  :wow:


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking stove . . . the Shelburne was on my short list when I was looking at stoves. Congrats.


----------



## sheepdog000 (Aug 21, 2011)

OK, what does Graphiting mean? I've been lurking and researching the Shelburne and have no idea what graphiting parts is about.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 21, 2011)

sheepdog000 said:
			
		

> OK, what does Graphiting mean? I've been lurking and researching the Shelburne and have no idea what graphiting parts is about.



I donâ€™t either. How about using the quoting feature to quote the part of the thread that you are talking about.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Aug 21, 2011)

Graphite powder comes in a small tube and is usually used to lubricate locks, because it is powdered carbon and contains no moisture.  It's the same thing you get if you scraped a pencil "lead" (graphite) with a knife.  The suggestion was to put graphite on the air control slider, no lubricate and prevent rust, since it had been under water.


----------



## BucksCounty (Aug 21, 2011)

That is a good deal on that stove. Listed for 2499 at the shop where we purchased our Shelburne.   We have the Shelburne in brown enamel.  Have had it a year so far and love it.  Best of luck with it!


----------



## raybonz (Aug 21, 2011)

I looked at that stove when shopping.. Very nice looking stove! The reviews here are generally positive.. I will review the T-5 once I get some serious burn time on the stove.. 

Ray


----------

